# holiday humor



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

for all of you out there working over the holidays:
http://files.frashii.com/
a little levity for the occasion. 
kat


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

LOL  

Jock


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

[just make sure your sound is turned up  ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Hilarious!


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

lol ya turn up the valum


----------

